# Charging an AGM Deep Cycle Battery



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Couple questions for you guys. First some background.

I purchased my Skamper 2 years ago. It didn't have a battery hooked up when I bought it. Most of the time we were somewhere we could get shore power so that was fine. Last year having a battery would have been great so I didnt have to mess with lanterns or the Mr Buddy. So this year I decided to figure it out and install one. Last weekend I took some time to figure out the wiring. Now that I know how its set up (and that it is set up) I'm ready to get a battery. I've decided to go with a AGM battery. First because the low maintenance and second because of the durability. The main drawback is that it requires a specialty charger (3 stage). So, my questions are this.

1. What chargers are everyone using for the AGM battery. There are some out there from $40 all the way up to $200. I'm not finding any good overviews on the advantages or disadvantages.

2. The wiring on the camper has a wire from the truck hookup that appears to be for charging the battery while in transit. The question is, with the charging requirements of the AGM batteries, should I still hook this up? Could it damage the battery if the battery is already fully charged? Currently it appears that this option is disabled. I have a four pin hook up and it looks like I need a 5 pin to make it work. 

Thanks and I hope I explained this correctly. This is my first time dealing with this.


----------



## huntingnut (Nov 27, 2012)

It sounds like your going to do some camping off the grid. Have you thought about or investigated a Solar Panel kit to keep the battery charged? I've been looking for an alternative solution to keep my battery bank charged (4 AGM's) without using a gas powered generator. With all the research I've done on the subject, solar power is a good way to go. However the initial cost will be more than purchasing just a charger, but on plus side the panel will keep the battery trickle charged when not in use and it will ready when needed.
There are some good articles on internet about using solar power in RV's and campers.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not doing any extreme stuff. Mainly race weekends, salmon camp and sometimes when we have a bunch of people at the cabin I'll bring the camper too. Right now I'm only looking to power the lights and furnace for 2-3 days. I have thought about the solar option but since I'm going for such a short duration, I don't think I need it yet. All the lights are being replaced with LED's next week so the main draw will be the furnace (still a little confused on how to figure out the draw.) When we use the furnace, its only in the fall and it doesn't get to cold. Plus I have a Mr. Buddy for a back up.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

huntingnut said:


> It sounds like your going to do some camping off the grid. Have you thought about or investigated a Solar Panel kit to keep the battery charged? I've been looking for an alternative solution to keep my battery bank charged (4 AGM's) without using a gas powered generator. With all the research I've done on the subject, solar power is a good way to go. However the initial cost will be more than purchasing just a charger, but on plus side the panel will keep the battery trickle charged when not in use and it will ready when needed.
> There are some good articles on internet about using solar power in RV's and campers.


Interesting. I've been thinking this myself. Even added "solar panel" to my camper to do list. Post a link to the articles if you have a minute...


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I would NOT spend the extra cash on AGM's. I'd opt for the biggest lead acid that will fit in your battery space. From what I've been told in the marine industry, An AGM has one real advantage. It can be installed however you want, upright, laying on it's side, upside-down if you want. Lead acid can be charged off your vehicle's charging circuit. Agm's are supposed to be charged at a lower rate than lead acid, charging an Agm off your vehicle may or may not damage an expensive battery. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm going with an AGM for its maintenance, durability and safety advantages over flooded. Here is a good article on the advantages and disadvantages of both. http://www.vonwentzel.net/Battery/01.Type/

6Speed, Go on any of the camper forums. There are a ton of threads on this topic.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks. I know of one.


----------



## huntingnut (Nov 27, 2012)

My experience running the furnace off battery power, is that battery doesn't last too long when it's cold. Running two or more in parallel definitely helps with longevity.


----------



## huntingnut (Nov 27, 2012)

This article sparked my interest with portable solar power. However it was written in 2011. http://www.trailerlife.com/camper-trailer-news/trailer-gear/rv-solar-power/

There are a lot of you tube videos and reviews available too.

I have a couple of 7 and 13 watt portable panels and a 100 watt power pack for when I camp out in the Ontario bush country and have relatively good success keeping my cell phone, GPS, PLB, flash light and lantern charged. 

For my camper that's parked out in the woods, I'm thinking about going with 4 Goal Zero Boulder 30 watt panels, and the Guardian Battery Tender.

For additional portable power around deer camp, home or for a drive-in camping trip, I purchased a Goal Zero yeti 400 and really like it a lot. I charge that using a Goal Zero Escape 30 Watt panel.

Are there other systems that might be better? Probably, but Goal Zero fits my budget and it works well.

I'm also looking into a small wind turbine for the cloudy days, winter and night time charging.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've had more than one wet cell last more than 10-15 years. 
Bring inside in the winter, charge once or twice and charge after each use, is all the maintenance that I do. Nice to charge in between camping spots or I can hook it up at camp and run the truck for a little while to charge. I also have a small 2000 watt generator if I want to use that too. 
That's enough bang for my buck


----------

